

Creating a CC-BY-SA video archive of a Chopin-era piano - robertDouglass
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/opengoldberg/kimiko-ishizaka-plays-chopin-on-an-1832-pleyel

======
coreyp_1
This needs more attention... It's an important project!

(NOTE: I am not affiliated with this project in any way, but as a pianist, I
recognize the importance of it!)

